# Naniwa Multi Stone 1000/3000, made in Vietnam?



## Jumpy (Feb 27, 2019)

I ordered, what I thought to be, a Naniwa Combination Stone 1k/3k (https://media.knivesandtools.com/Ex...mbination-stone-1000-3000-nacs-510-430-d3.jpg).
Today, my stone arrived, but instead of the Combination series, it is from the Multi series (https://www.hiomakivi.fi/tuotekuvat/1200x1200/MV510_530.jpg). I must say that although it seems to be an authentic stone from Naniwa (listed on their site: https://www.naniwa-abrasive.com/product/sharpening_stone/index1.html#professional), it does bother me a bit that it's not made in Japan, but Vietnam.
I've done some googling, but couldn't find any reviews on this particular stone.

Has anyone used this stone? What are your thoughts on this stone? How does it compare to the Combination stone that's made in Japan?
Would I have been better of with Suehiro 1k/3k or King Stone 1k/6k instead?
Since I haven't even taken the stone out of the box yet, I still have the option of returning it


----------



## esoo (Feb 27, 2019)

It looks like the Combination Stone is two Super Stones glued together, but the Multi Series is a completely different stone.

I'd return as it's not what you ordered (assuming you ordered the Combination Stone)


----------



## inferno (Feb 27, 2019)

It could be that the combo stones are lower grade than the superstones. 

From what I have read the superstones are not really liked that much for knives. They wear fast and cutting is so so. 
For razors many people like them. At least the 10 and 12k. they just have to flatten them before each use  

here are a few combos https://www.fine-tools.com/kombischleifstein.html
But to be honest I would simply get 1 of these instead. The 2000 https://www.fine-tools.com/shapton-stones.html
It only has one grit. But its fast, almost as fast a naniwa chosera 1000, and works well, and dishes very slowly. And gives you a very usable edge. Learn how to use it. Push hard to remove more metal, push less to make it sharper. And this one can handle extreme pressure so this actually works better than one might think.


----------



## Jumpy (Feb 27, 2019)

@esoo the thing is that it just said it was A combination stone, "it just so happened" that the "combination stone" part was written right after the company name. So it ended up sounding like "Naniwa combination stone".. I got it at cca 30 EUR so I guess I should have figured...

It's also really difficult to find dealers/shops with Japanese whetstone in our country so I'm really in a tough spot now, I don't have many alternatives apart from Suehiro 1000/3000 and King Stone 1000/6000.
I can't decide if I'd be better off with one of those instead


----------



## Jumpy (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info @inferno! This might be the only site within EU that offers shipping to our country as well


----------



## streak (Feb 27, 2019)

Inferno I just got that 2k Shapton as my first water stone. I go from the India combo to that and then onto my huge 12" homemade strop for very satisfying results.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't sweat the stones too much. Shaptons have been mentioned but there are lots of good options that will get the job done.

I have used and like Naniwa Chosera (maybe same/similar to Pro), JNS synth, Watanabe 1k (maybe same/similar to Shapton Pro 1k) and Imanishi stones. Others that have fans include the JKI Gesshin stones, Suehiro, sigma and King stones.

Yes these stones all have differeces (in whether they need soaking, the cutting speed, how well they deal with highly alloyed steels, hardness, dishing and feedback) but they will all do the job on most steels. By far the biggest factor affecting how well they sharpen is the skill of the sharpener.

Edited to add: But I should say that if you buy from a reputable vendor, your chances of getting a fake stone are very low.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 27, 2019)

streak said:


> just got that 2k Shapton as my first water stone. I go from the India combo to that and then onto my huge 12" homemade strop for very satisfying results.


That's a nice progression.


----------



## Jumpy (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemo said:


> But I should say that if you buy from a reputable vendor, ylur chances of getting a fake stone are very low.



I think it's still "an authentic" stone from Naniwa, since it is listed in the catalog on the official site of Naniwa Abrassive, it's just that it's made in Vietnam instead of Japan. It bothers me because I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Hiomakivi (Feb 28, 2019)

I can confirm that Naniwa Multi Stone is from Vietnam and stone is packed in lightweight carton box. This was the case with my latest batch from Naniwa to Finland. Naniwa has now changed this, and all the new ones should come in a plastic box just like Shapton Kuromaku.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 28, 2019)

Jumpy said:


> Thanks for the info @inferno! This might be the only site within EU that offers shipping to our country as well


Didn't you live in Slovenia? Shouldn't be a problem. 
Consider knivesandtools.com


----------

